# Uploading pictures/avatars



## Rebecca Hendry

Hi there,

I just joined the forum tonight and have been trying to upload an avatar - and it doesn't seem to work!  Does it take a long time?  

Thanks in advance,

Rebecca.

P.S - Great site!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Rebecca: Sorry that no-one has responded to you!

I haven't simply because I'm not familiar with uploading avatars, cause I don't have one! But, I would guess that the problem might lie in the fact that the image has to be fairly small.


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Don't worry!

I will try again and see how it goes!


----------



## cuchuflete

From the 'Edit Avatar' display:  





> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 2.0 KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Thanks cuchuflete, but the avatar I am trying to upload is only 1.96 KB and it still doesn't work


----------



## Didier_S

I have had the same problem with a very small and simple avatar.


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

I've still not managed it.  Any ideas folks?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Rebecca,

I have tried to load avatars to your profile, with no success.  I'll give it one more attempt, and then place a call to a more competent authority....

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,


Yes, I see the problem.  I think I have to reboot the server, so I'll try to do it tongiht.

Mike


----------



## aigle491

may somebody help me get my avatar to work...please


----------



## cuchuflete

There are some problems with Avatars at the moment.  Mr. Kellogg will try to get them fixed overnight.  Please be patient.

thanks,
Cuchuflete


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, I didn't do it last night.  Hopefully tonight!

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

I have just done some avatar uploads with no problems.  Mike has solved the problem!
If you continue to have any difficulties, please let me know.

Thanks for having been patient,
Cuchu


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Thanks guys! And thankyou for my flowers cuchu


----------



## Becky85

apologies for sounding stupid...what's an avator?


----------



## lauranazario

Becky85 said:
			
		

> apologies for sounding stupid...what's an avator?


Hi Becky.
An avatar serves as your "picture ID"... in Cuchuflete's case it's a single flower, in Rebecca's case it's two yellow roses, in my case it's a red apple. Avatar activation is available through your User Control Panel.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Becky85

oh i see! Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> in my case it's a red apple.



LN
with toothmarks?
Saludos,
Adán


----------



## Like an Angel

Rebecca Hendry said:
			
		

> Thanks cuchuflete, but the avatar I am trying to upload is only _*60 x 60 píxeles*_ and it still doesn't work


 
Boo hoo, it happens the same over here, help, S.O.S. pretty please


----------



## cuchuflete

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Boo hoo, it happens the same over here, help, S.O.S. pretty please



The limits are 80x80 pixels, *and* <2k.  The avatar must satisfy *both *requirements.  Here is a problem I found with the Mac.  I don't know if it occurs on PCs also.  When I find an avatar I like, under 2K in size, and download it to the desktop, the operating system overhead increases it to a minimum of 4K.  Then, of course, it doesn't work.  So I use a direct link to the origin URL.  This tends to work better.

If that doesn't work, let me know.  I have some odd ideas, such as those I used to load Rebecca's roses, that just might help.

ciao,
Cuchu


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ...Then, of course, it doesn't work. So I use a direct link to the origin URL. This tends to work better.


 
That was what I was doing cuchus, I don't downlaod the avatar I use a direct link to the origin URL, and the avatars I was trying were 60x60 pixels or another ones but always less than 80x80. Mayday, mayday cuchuflux!!


----------



## Like an Angel

It works cuchu, although I don't like too much my avatar, it works. Thank you for taking the trouble Mr. C.-


----------



## cuchuflete

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> It works cuchu, although I don't like too much my avatar, it works. Thank you for taking the trouble Mr. C.-



Hola Angélica,
Would you like me to change it for something a little more angelic?
C.


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Angélica,
> Would you like me to change it for something a little more angelic?
> C.


Hola Cuchus,
¡Por supuesto!, mi evatar está en sus manos, confío en su refinado buen gusto.-

Un abrazo,
Angélica


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias por la confianza, pero el avatar debe expresar lo que tú quieras, y no mi gusto.
So, I await your instructions.

C


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> So, I await your instructions.


Instrucciones:

1- Ponga su mano derecha sobre su omóplato izquierdo.-
2- De unas palmaditas.-
3- Al mismo tiempo que da las palmaditas, diga en voz alta: ¡Felicitaciones Cuchu, excelente elección!
4- Retorne la mano derecha a su posición inicial y siga con vuestras actividades habituales .-

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Is there a way to reduce the pixel count (or whatever, that 80x80 caveat) from an image from the Internet? Or, a way to make it small enough to fit?


----------



## garryknight

You can do it with an image-manipulation program such as PhotoShop or PaintShop Pro. Basically, you load it into the program then save it as a JPEG (with a .jpg filename extension) and you choose a compression ratio. A figure of around 40% gives reasonable compression without affecting the image too much, but if I were you I'd try saving it with about 70% compression then check the file size to see if it's acceptable. If it's still too large, try 60% and work down from there.

I should point out that the compression figures usually go from 100% (no compression) down to lower figures (higher compression). But Windows programs might have this back-to-front.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I think I may have tried that by opening the image up with "Paint". I tried compressing the image to fit, but it got to the point where it was itty-bitty, and not even visible! Does this mean that the pixel quality is too high, or something?


----------



## garryknight

If by 'itty-bitty' you mean that the image got smaller then you were resizing it, and that isn't what I meant. Tell you what, how about if you e-mail me the image and tell me how you want it to end up - presumably 80x80 for an avatar, and under 2KBytes in size, and I'll e-mail the result back to you.


----------



## garryknight

VenusEnvy: You have mail.


----------



## modgirl

Okay, now I'm having trouble with an avatar! I've reduced the picture, but then it was too small. So, I tried working with the dimensions that are set -- 80 X 80 pixels with a resolution of 80 and a size of .8 X .6 inches, and the software says the image is too big!

Help, please!

Edit:  Well, it sort of works.  The problem is that the pixel size is so small that the photo doesn't look good.  Hmmm.....


----------



## ILT

Hi modgirl:

The avatar has to be 80 x 80 pixels (or less) *and* 2.0K (or less).  Both requirements have to be met.

Greetings


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Modgirl*Okay, now I'm having trouble with an avatar! I've reduced the picture, but then it was too small. So, I tried working with the dimensions that are set -- 80 X 80 pixels with a resolution of 80 and a size of .8 X .6 inches, and the software says the image is too big!



That's what has always happened to me?!  How did you finally resolve this.  I can get the photo "down" to where it's basically non-existent, but is still too large.  Will "MS Paint" not compress or is PhotoShop (or other similar professional software) the only thing that will work?


----------



## Phryne

That's my problem too. My new avatar doesn't look as nice as it should, or as good as my old one did, I'm afraid to say. I cropped it, I reduced it, and I even deleted a part of it!  Maybe somebody (MK) would give a little changüí?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola chicos,

As a Mac user who doesn't feel like spending un dineral for Photoshop, I went on line and found three or four free foto management utilities.  They allow for both cropping and compression.  I suspect the pc world has similar options available.

I've also used clunkly old powerpoint to do some of this.

Here a bit of displeasing reality:  if you start with a very large, very intricate graphic, compression...or de-compression as it were, will reduce the pixels and thus reduce the photo/graphic quality.  Smaller is usually less well-defined.

There is an unconfirmed rumor going around that the next vBulletin forum software upgrade will make all of our lives easier, better, happier regarding avatars.  Stay tuned...........


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

garryknight said:
			
		

> You can do it with an image-manipulation program such as PhotoShop or PaintShop Pro. Basically, you load it into the program then save it as a JPEG (with a .jpg filename extension) and you choose a compression ratio. A figure of around 40% gives reasonable compression without affecting the image too much, but if I were you I'd try saving it with about 70% compression then check the file size to see if it's acceptable. If it's still too large, try 60% and work down from there.
> 
> I should point out that the compression figures usually go from 100% (no compression) down to lower figures (higher compression). But Windows programs might have this back-to-front.


 
Sorry if I'm silly now, but I just can't put up an imagen there 
It can do just on "photoshop" or "paintshop" because I just have paintbrush and corel, so can I do using someone of this? Oh... I neither can use google or other to look anything else managers


----------



## DAH

I had trouble loading my avatar: I then e-mailed it as an attachment to myself in Outlook which had an auto-feature that allowed me to compress the image just a bit more. 

I have another image that I'm unable to use because it's about 2.4K.  This is disappointing. Maybe, I'll e-mail it GKnight and see if he has good hands with it? 

I would like to change my images more often because I am inspired by things and images that I wish to share.


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo: my PC has a very simple "Microsoft Photo Editor" program wich I can compress the pictures with. (but they can't be too heavy). Don't you have it?*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I have "microsoft office picture manager" and when I try to put on a pic it doesn't work: the format is not valid 
I have to manage an other computer


----------



## Rayines

*Tigger: if you want me to try with your photo, send me a PM, and I give to you my e-mail for you to send me the photo (if it is not too heavy,as I've said, because if not it turns too distorted).  *


----------



## VenusEnvy

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Tigger: if you want me to try with your photo, send me a PM, and I will give to you my e-mail so that you can send me the photo (if it is not too large, of course. As I've said, because if it is, it becomes too distorted).  *


Inésita: You said to correct your English, right? I don't get the chance to do it too often, as you speak it so well. But, here you go chiquilla.  Besitos.


----------



## Rayines

> You said to correct your English, right? I don't get the chance to do it too often...


*Oh, I'll learn it at last!! (And I'm speaking seriously!)*


----------



## ILT

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> I have "microsoft office picture manager" and when I try to put on a pic it doesn't work: the format is not valid
> I have to manage an other computer



In PC, I've done it just using Paint.  Yes, plain and simple Paint.  I copy the image I want, change it to jpg (weights much less than bmp) and then reduce it until I meet vB's requirements of both size and weight.

Don't hesitate to PM me if you need help


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I love translating said:
			
		

> In PC, I've done it just using Paint. Yes, plain and simple Paint. I copy the image I want, change it to jpg (weights much less than bmp) and then reduce it until I meet vB's requirements of both size and weight.
> 
> Don't hesitate to PM me if you need help


 
Oh! thank you ILT, I did it and the result was the "thing" you can see , but I'll try again.


----------



## ILT

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Oh! thank you ILT, I did it and the result was the "thing" you can see , but I'll try again.



Did you crop all the white space around your image before converting it to jpg?  Let me think if there could be a different problem here ...


----------



## PinkParisKitty

Greetings All...I have been trying to upload my avatar and I can't get it to work. It says that the remote file that I want to use is too large. However, I know for a fact that I have resized the image and uploaded it to photobucket. So what gives?

Also, for those of you who have had your avatars work: Where did you get the avatars? Thanks!


----------



## PinkParisKitty

So I got it to work, but the quality of the picture has diminished...how do I keep the quality while managing to make it small enough to fit on here. ARGH!!!


----------



## Kris_Antwerp

Hallo:
       Can you help me. I have downloaded a photo ( of me ),. It is visible in the profile panel for photo or avatar, but it does not upload. It always says that the upload failed. I do not know why. Should I fill in something or what ? I don't understand because the photo is present in my profile edit panel, but...
Thank you in advance,
Chris.


----------



## lsp

Kris_Antwerp said:
			
		

> Hallo:
> Can you help me. I have downloaded a photo ( of me ),. It is visible in the profile panel for photo or avatar, but it does not upload. It always says that the upload failed. I do not know why. Should I fill in something or what ? I don't understand because the photo is present in my profile edit panel, but...
> Thank you in advance,
> Chris.


I do see a photo in your profile, though.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Kris,
Please provide details: file size, number of pixels.  vB software is odd this way.  When I change my avatar, it almost always gives me an "upload failed" message, while executing the upload perfectly!

cheers,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Rayines

Kris_Antwerp said:
			
		

> Hallo:
> Can you help me. I have downloaded a photo ( of me ),. It is visible in the profile panel for photo or avatar, but it does not upload. It always says that the upload failed. I do not know why. Should I fill in something or what ? I don't understand because the photo is present in my profile edit panel, but...
> Thank you in advance,Chris.


Hello: be sure the measures of the picture are no bigger than 80pix. x 80 pix, and it isn't bigger than 2 kb.
Besides, although it indicates "upload failed",as Cuchuflete says, if the rest is correct, the picture has been anyway unloaded. and also be sure that you're in "edit avatar" .Cheers.


----------



## Kris_Antwerp

Rayines said:
			
		

> Hello: be sure the measures of the picture are no bigger than 80pix. x 80 pix, and it isn't bigger than 2 kb.
> Besides, although it indicates "upload failed",as Cuchuflete says, if the rest is correct, the picture has been anyway unloaded. and also be sure that you're in "edit avatar" .Cheers.


 
Hello:

      You say 'edit avatar', but it is a photo, so I did it in 'edit picture'. They also have fields beneith the photo I did download to fill in with an url... I don't know how many pix it has.

Thank you,

Chris.


----------



## Kris_Antwerp

I just have discovered that my photo is in my profile. So what I need to manage is that is also appears near my name on my messages. Is that why you said 'edit avatar' ?

Thank you,

Chris.


----------



## Rayines

Kris_Antwerp said:
			
		

> I just have discovered that my photo is in my profile. So what I need to manage is that is also appears near my name on my messages. Is that why you said 'edit avatar' ?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Chris.


Yes, it is . You must edit (choose, unload, etc.) it in "edit avatar". If you see, the picture I have on the left, is my avatar (the one I tell you to edit), and if you click there, you'll see another picture on the right (edited in "edit picture"). Hope to be clear.


----------



## Kris_Antwerp

Rayines said:
			
		

> Yes, it is . You must edit (choose, unload, etc.) it in "edit avatar". If you see, the picture I have on the left, is my avatar (the one I tell you to edit), and if you click there, you'll see another picture on the right (edited in "edit picture"). Hope to be clear.


 
Yes, it is clear to me know, my photo is on the same spot in my profile as your's is. But as an avatar, I can't manage to minimize it to the acceptable size as an avatar. In Windows photo editor, I go from 100% to 25 %, then save and then save as... , but it is always as jpg.interchangeable, others are rejected here. Though when I download that latest of which should be 25%,it rechange larger and is of course not accepted.So I guess I have to give it up... :-(
Gracias de antemano,
Chris.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Chris,
I can help you if you don't mind to send me your picture in a PM. I will help you insert it in your profile.


----------



## Kris_Antwerp

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour Chris,
> I can help you if you don't mind to send me your picture in a PM. I will help you insert it in your profile.


 
Chère Agnès:

                 J'ai envoyé par courriel le resultat. Le format ne marche pas.
Il toujour me dit que le format ( extentions ) ne recorder pas comme il faut. Je pense que c'est comme ça parce que le nom de dossier est terminer en GIF, et l'erreur est toujour relaté a jpg.

Merci d'avance de votre patience,

Chris.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Kris,
From prior posts, I have assumed that you wanted your profile photo to be your avatar, so I've placed it for you.  If you prefer a different avatar, please PM me, and I'll see what I can do for you.

Best regards,
Cuchuflete


----------

